# Team Garmin Sharp



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Get used to the name folks. When you win grand tours, money will find you. This should be really good for the squad.

Garmin-Sharp Replaces Garmin-Barracuda At The Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting, very interesting...maybe that will help punish all others.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> This should be really good for the squad.


And for finding deals on "Garmin Barracuda" kit on ebay at great prices...

:thumbsup:


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> And for finding deals on "Garmin Barracuda" kit on ebay at great prices...
> 
> :thumbsup:


Mmm. Good point.

I've never had the desire to get pro kit before, but I've been considering getting a Castelli free aero jersey. Maybe I can make an exception and get a G/B one on the cheap. I do ride a Cervelo.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

MattSoutherden said:


> Mmm. Good point.
> 
> I've never had the desire to get pro kit before, but I've been considering getting a Castelli free aero jersey. Maybe I can make an exception and get a G/B one on the cheap. I do ride a Cervelo.


I've picked up a few Garmin-Cervelo Castelli jerseys for $39-$49 on eBay. Not so much because they are "pro team kit" but because they are great jerseys, that fit nicely, and look good... at a terrific price. I actually went with the Brazilian and Australian versions to ensure I'm as visible as possible on the road...


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Darn it, I just bought a Garmin-Barracuda polo shirt too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the look of both of those and the other Team Garmin national champs jerseys a lot. The best of all time IMO was the Thor world champ jersey, but they are tough to find these days.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the new kit:

Slipstream unveils new team kit for 2012 Tour de France


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Most here probably already know this, but there is Team stuff here:

:: ProCycleGear - Cycling Jerseys, Bib Shorts and Gear! ::


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well although the kits are cool, I choose not to purchase them, as I usually only ride my team gear anyway. I wouldnt mind snagging a few polos for work.


----------

